# Is it possible there are no breeders in michigan or ohio?



## Doveflight (Jul 15, 2012)

I mean i've been scouring around the entire sight checking locations of breeders and stuff, and i have found nobody in ohio or michigan.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hope this helps: http://www.hoobly.com/12014/2738/0/

Try here: http://www.themouseconnection.org/search?search_keywords=Ohio
I'm pretty sure "Love2read" is from OH, maybe try contacting her?


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

i saw a user called love2read, said location was OH, i presume that is ohio? hope this helps.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

There are breeders in Ohio. Mousery Moments (Beth M) is a breeder in Ohio and she is great! There will be a mouse train going to Ohio in September from the NE as well and I am fairly sure there is already someone from michigan that will be getting mice from the train.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

You might want to try joining the Mouselovers forum. There are a lot more US breeders on that site. I think their are at least 3 in Ohio.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Doveflight has already found a breeder nearby, according to her PM to me.


----------

